# Some of my tank!! UPDATED!! and NEW set up



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hope you like it


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

some more...enjoy





















































The Owner requested a blk background


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

and more..thanks


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Looks gorgeous, the plants are obviously thriving


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like to be a fish in any of those tanks. not stuck with a bunch of rocks like africans.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Bien!!!!!! The colours are amazing!!!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bien, very nice.
I need some fern from you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bien,

you are a true underwater artist.

Anthony


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lot right now just come by..



Captured Moments said:


> Bien, very nice.
> I need some fern from you.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Anthony



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Bien,
> 
> you are a true underwater artist.
> 
> Anthony


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks buddy!! your Rainbow was so big it took her 2 weeks before she can keep up to mine. I guess she loss some weight and her mobility improves and now shes good.



catgoldfish said:


> Great job Bien!!!!!! The colours are amazing!!!!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

wow. stunning. i always wanted to work with bigger planted tanks. danggg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice (as always), Bien !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

wow looks amazing. i have a question. me and my dad have a 20 gallon tank that we would like to convert into a community/planted/shrimp tank what fish, plants and shrimp would you say are a good fit


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i would like to be a fish in any of those tanks. not stuck with a bunch of rocks like africans.


me too! great looking tanks, im envious of your plants . where did you originally get them?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You works are inspiring


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


>


Bien, what's the name of the plant in the foreground?
Thanks


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a sunset hygro!! if yoou grow it in med or high light they will grow horizontal like HC or Glosso. and you can trim it as low as you can to give you a foregrgound effect but really it is a stem plant.



Reckon said:


> Bien, what's the name of the plant in the foreground?
> Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous as always. 
Bien is a
Master . He also does help people setup planted tanks if someone wants help. His side business. 
He did a display 125 gallon. For me a few years ago.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man, I need to come over to get some rare plants



CRS Fan said:


> Very nice (as always), Bien !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks April!! btw, thank you very much for the branches they were awesome. Did your customer ever pick up the rest of them?



April said:


> Gorgeous as always.
> Bien is a
> Master . He also does help people setup planted tanks if someone wants help. His side business.
> He did a display 125 gallon. For me a few years ago.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry this is after the water change so its a bit cloudy/ monthly service and monthly water change set up










Fluval Osaka SHRIMP TANK/ Very low tech set up with monthly service/ after pruning


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

45 gal. cube/ 1st day/ river rock/ SHRIMP TANK TO BE













































7 days later/ the plant is settling in nicely




























Bald spot but was later on planted with HM/ I love how the plant color up on this set up!!




























For some reason I can never aim straight on this tank..lol.. its always


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

50 gal./ after pruning the tripartita

Click to play


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Always a real delight to admire your tanks. 
You have great artistic eyes and an amazing green thumb!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Stunning tanks Maestro! My inspiration...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I absolutely love the second tank in the first post! Amazing


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get those branching small pieces of wood, Bien, in the 45 gallon? I love the way they look.

Oh, almost forgot. Tanks are amazing as always.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for th kind words



Fish rookie said:


> Always a real delight to admire your tanks.
> You have great artistic eyes and an amazing green thumb!
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you sir... Your tank is pretty nice as well. I've said that a few times already..lol



crimper said:


> Stunning tanks Maestro! My inspiration...


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you so much



Vancitycam said:


> I absolutely love the second tank in the first post! Amazing


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome. Do you dose your tank with fertilizer?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks man, my client got it from king Ed ! They have tons downstairs. I believe they are $24.99



2wheelsx2 said:


> Where did you get those branching small pieces of wood, Bien, in the 45 gallon? I love the way they look.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot. Tanks are amazing as always.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I do. I dose NPK in powder form and micro liquid form. I rarely dose iron since I dose equilibrium quite a bit. I dose a lot at a time especially for the ones I only see every 3 weeks, and if for some reason my clients are busy it can last to a month.



waynet said:


> Awesome. Do you dose your tank with fertilizer?


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow! This thread's pics and setups really make me envious. Hats off!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

aquafunlover said:


> Wow! This thread's pics and setups really make me envious. Hats off!


thanks for the kind words


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Seriously impressive setups.. I've recently got into adding plants to my African tank. I'm having trouble keeping them in nice condition though. I'd love some advice for keeping plants in hard water with a PH around 8.0, if you're ever up for sharing your knowledge


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidius said:


> Seriously impressive setups.. I've recently got into adding plants to my African tank. I'm having trouble keeping them in nice condition though. I'd love some advice for keeping plants in hard water with a PH around 8.0, if you're ever up for sharing your knowledge


Thanks!! This forum is all about sharing knowledge so of course, ask away!! I'm usually at king Ed on Saturday so we can meet up there and chat or you can pm me. Ph of 8 might be hard for the plant unless u got co2 to bring it down


----------

